# Assisted livery/DIY/Part livery in Windsor/Wokingham/Slough area



## RoccoMurphy (19 August 2015)

I'm relocating to this area with work and have no idea about yards.  I have retired happy hackers so dont want to pay competition yard rates.  I would like a small family type yard that doesn't mind offering part type livery for the times I''m away with work which can be frequent.  The horses are geldings and really low maintenance good doers that don't need riding just TLC and lots of turnout to keep their arthritis at bay.  Anyone got any recommendations?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (19 August 2015)

Which area would be your ideal?


----------



## RoccoMurphy (19 August 2015)

Well I work on slough and am looking at houses between Wokingham and Windsor so no preference will travel for right yard up to half hour each direction


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 August 2015)

RoccoMurphy said:



			Well I work on slough and am looking at houses between Wokingham and Windsor so no preference will travel for right yard up to half hour each direction
		
Click to expand...

sorry we only have part livery vacancies here diy all taken - 20 mins from slough


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (20 August 2015)

I know of a couple of yards in wokingham with spaces. They should all come up on a Google search


----------



## RoccoMurphy (30 August 2015)

Got myself a house in Winkfield is it near you?
whatyour part rates and service?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 August 2015)

RoccoMurphy said:



			Got myself a house in Winkfield is it near you?
whatyour part rates and service?
		
Click to expand...

who is this question for ??


----------



## RoccoMurphy (31 August 2015)

The person who said that they had no DIY but some part livery vacancies was you I think HG-12


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 August 2015)

RoccoMurphy said:



			The person who said that they had no DIY but some part livery vacancies was you I think HG-12
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have a part livery space but for what size horse


----------



## RoccoMurphy (31 August 2015)

I need two I have a 15.3 paint horse and a 16.2 cob


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 September 2015)

RoccoMurphy said:



			I need two I have a 15.3 paint horse and a 16.2 cob
		
Click to expand...

Then we can help you tho Norm 16.2 is over our max but if you want more info let me know  we are 7 day part livery everything inc except riding and tack cleaning


----------

